# Central New York - Audrey II rental?



## cvanp (May 4, 2009)

Hey all -

I realize it's a longshot, but I figured I'd try anyway...


I'm looking for an Audrey II rental somewhere in the vicinity of Utica, NY, preferably within 100 miles. I'm thinking Syracuse, Albany, Binghamton, Oswego - that type of range.

I've checked all the people that list Audrey plants online, but most of them are down South and out West. Shipping costs are kind of prohibitive (we're really pushing for as far under $1000 total as possible) so we want something close for pickup.

I'm going to start calling universities and colleges and theatres, but I figured if someone here happened to already know of someone in the Central New York area, that would greatly simplify things.

Thanks for your help!

Chris


----------



## jonliles (May 4, 2009)

When the local highschool did LSOH, they built there Twoey's. One student, actually built the all but one stage of plants. She built the smaller ones out of coffee cans and "panty hose" eggs of different sizes. The largest was built on a PVC frame, cotton batting, foam and felt - with a little texturing on all 3 plants, they turne dout great!

There are all sorts of "How to's" on the web about creating your Audrey II - could save you some serious $. 

Incidently, our 3rd Audrey was borrowed from Six flags over GA and was the only one that was not built by a student.


----------



## Footer (May 4, 2009)

National Alliance for Musical Theater :: Set & Costume Registry

LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORSFCLO Music theatreAudrey II View LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORSLyric Theatre of Oklahoma X- View LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORSMaine State Music Theatre Partial Collection View LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORSMusic Theatre of Wichita X View LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORSMusical Theatre WestXXX View LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORSTheatre Under The StarsXXX View LITTLE SHOP OF HORRORSZACH Theatre X- View


----------



## cvanp (May 4, 2009)

Thanks for the replies.

I am going to keep looking for rentals, but I'm starting to seriously consider building our own. 

This blog --> Menagerie Of Puppets gives a really detailed overview of the Audrey build process, and makes it look somewhat more manageable. Since I have about 4 months to build it... it might be the cheaper way to go.

Thanks all for your help!

Chris


----------



## Traitor800 (May 4, 2009)

I worked for Merry-Go-Round Playhouse(Auburn NY) last Summer and we did Little Shop, we rented our plants from Monkey Boys Productions. They're located in Northern NJ. The plants were made for our show but are now available for rental. The plants were built buy one of the operators of Audry II on Broadway and on the national tour and the design was based on the original puppet design and has the blessing of the original puppet designer. If you have any questions let me know.

They're website is Monkey Boys Puppets

-Chris


----------



## spiwak2005 (May 5, 2009)

New Hartford High School (right next to Utica) did it 1 or 2 years ago with a rental. Not sure where they got it, but have you called them?


----------



## cvanp (May 5, 2009)

I haven't talked to New Hartford but I will be sure to.

I know Rome (RFA) did it recently too but they used three girls to stand in as the plant as opposed to a physical puppet... I'm not sure of any other local high schools though.

I'm going to attempt to begin construction of the smallest plant today (the coffee can Audrey) and see what happens. If it seems like it might be within the realm of possibility, I'll keep building more. If I end up screwing up bigtime, I've started waaaay early enough so there is plenty of time to get a rental if we need to.

Thanks for the help!


----------

